
AMD: what went wrong? - dotmanish
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/372859/amd-what-went-wrong
======
gbaygon
"In a bid to win new custom, AMD offered HP a million free chips – but it was
only able to accept 160,000 because of its agreement with Intel."

Couldn't they reduce the price of their chips instead of giving them for free
(and in very large quantities) to large corporations? I would be happy to buy
a Bulldozer for half the prize, but at current prices i will choose an i7
hands down (hell, the fx-8150 is beaten to death even by the i5-2500k) .

